# Problem mit FB Aufruf in Codesys



## master (13 April 2006)

Hallo,

Habe einen FB für Wago PLC in Codesys Programmiert.
Wenn ich den FB in einem PRG als Instanz aufrufe dann kann ich nur den ersten Ausgang einen Operanden zuweisen, an allen anderen Ausgängen ist das anfügen eines Operanden nicht möglich. Woran kann das liegen? Am FB oder am Aufruf?

Gruß

Markus


----------



## Roland Wagner (13 April 2006)

*Ausgänge an FBs in CoDeSys*

Hallo,

das ist prinzip-bedingt nicht möglich. D.h. man im FUP (KOP) in CoDeSys immer nur den ersten Ausgangen weiter mit Operanden verschalten. Alle weiteren Ausgänge erwarten automatisch die Zuweisung einer Variablen.

D.h. wenn man auch weitere Ausgänge weiter verschalten möchte, geht das im FUP nur über den Umweg von Zwischenvariablen. Oder aber man verwendet den CFC als Editor (ist eigentlich auch nur eine andere Form eines FUP-Editors, aber eben nicht struktur-geführt), mit dem kann man jeden Ausgang weiter verschalten (siehe Anlage).


----------



## master (13 April 2006)

Hallo,

kann aber auch keine Variablen anfügen!!

Gruß

Markus


----------



## Roland Wagner (19 April 2006)

Hallo master,

das müsste schon gehen  .

Der Trick ist, dass entgegen des sonstigen Prozedere man an den Ausgängen nach dem ersten Ausgang keine Zuweisung mehr machen muss. D.h. einfach an den Ausgang die Vaiable hinschreiben (siehe Anhang).


----------

